# I let my pigeons out for the first time



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

I let them out at noon and it's 5:00pm and they are still out, they have been flying around my house since I let em out, finally they went up on the roof (2 story) and they've been up there the last hour and a half. They have been fed, I think that's the reason why they're out. If they don't come back in the loft before night fall should I worry about them?? It's just 2 of them (the only ones I have)


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Helllo!

Yep most likely the reason why they are up there. 
And if they haven't came down yet by now... They might not know their boundaries very well yet. 
If your in any place like mine, issues with leaving them out at night:
- cats
- raccoons 
- opossums 
- large owls
- hawks (hawks hunt very early... As soon as day light breaks surface) 
- bad weather
- snakes

If they are out still... Then if possible you might want to get them into their loft.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Have they been in their loft for 4-6 weeks at least and so they know the area they live in?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Any update, Tom???

Lure them in with other pigeons by caging them near the trap door


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

*They're safe*



Jass SamOplay said:


> Any update, Tom???
> 
> Lure them in with other pigeons by caging them near the trap door


As soon as the sun started going down they came back in on their own. Today I let them out on an empty stomach at around 9:30 and 2 hours later they came back in. Another question. They've only been flying around my house, will they fly farther away on their own or do I have to release them myself? I'm kinda afraid that they won't know their way back. They've been locked up for almost 2 months now.


----------



## pidgeypidgey (Aug 29, 2015)

Lol I love how you wrote your post Tom. I only have 2 of them, will they come back?? haha 

I read that if they are feral pigeons they will find their way back within 50 KM range. True homing pigeons will fly to return over 400 miles or more.

Can you please post pictures of your pigeons?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

That's great news, Tom.
Fly them daily with empty crops and train them to respond to feed call. If you have time you can train them twice daily in the mornings and evenings. They need to explore the area on their own and get familiar with it before toss training. Then when they start to route on their own means they disappear when flying for several mins then come then they're ready to be packed, taken and let go from distances starting from 2 miles.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't scare them or force fly them. Before you know it they will be routing. Just keep training them on the feeding.


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

pidgeypidgey said:


> Lol I love how you wrote your post Tom. I only have 2 of them, will they come back?? haha
> 
> I read that if they are feral pigeons they will find their way back within 50 KM range. True homing pigeons will fly to return over 400 miles or more.
> 
> Can you please post pictures of your pigeons?


Here are the pictures.


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

pidgeypidgey said:


> Lol I love how you wrote your post Tom. I only have 2 of them, will they come back?? haha
> 
> I read that if they are feral pigeons they will find their way back within 50 KM range. True homing pigeons will fly to return over 400 miles or more.
> 
> Can you please post pictures of your pigeons?


and some more


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Tossing those birds is not a good idea, just loft fly them. If you want them to fly chase them a little but be careful because those are two different breeds of birds which don't fly well. I personally would not be chasing them at all.


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

CarloSantoro said:


> Tossing those birds is not a good idea, just loft fly them. If you want them to fly chase them a little but be careful because those are two different breeds of birds which don't fly well. I personally would not be chasing them at all.


I know the white one's a fantail;
what breed is the other one?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

tommyJG said:


> I know the white one's a fantail;
> what breed is the other one?


Looks feral to me from the picture.


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

CarloSantoro said:


> Looks feral to me from the picture.


Being the breeds they are, will they fly far on their own?
By flying far I mean not just roaming around my house, but actually getting some lift and constant flying for a few minutes at a time. Cause I've seen pigeons that loft fly but actually get up and fly high, not just hop from loft to roof. 
Mine have been free for 2 days now and they've been just roaming around my house. If the problem is the breeds I have; what can I do to help it? (By roaming around I mean they just go from the loft to the wire pole to the neighbor's roof and then back home....... I would appreciate your answer..... thanx


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

The feral might fly well if you chase it. But a bird flying single is dangerous for preditors . The Fantail will not fly well if at all they are built for show. Each breed of bird is bred for different reasons show, homing, rolling Ect.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Can you post a closer pic of the other bird as you posted of the fantail.
Fantails can't fly well and are easy hawk targets. They are show birds not performing ones.


----------



## pidgeypidgey (Aug 29, 2015)

I thought fantails can actually fly, not like a homer but generally like a feral they can fly around. Interesting.


----------



## pidgeypidgey (Aug 29, 2015)

Very beautiful birds btw, may I know how you got them? Did you rescue them or bought them? I totally understand you worrying about them getting lost.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

If you really like the fantail I dont know if it should be flown at all.


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

Jass SamOplay said:


> That's great news, Tom.
> Fly them daily with empty crops and train them to respond to feed call. If you have time you can train them twice daily in the mornings and evenings. They need to explore the area on their own and get familiar with it before toss training. Then when they start to route on their own means they disappear when flying for several mins then come then they're ready to be packed, taken and let go from distances starting from 2 miles.


i lost my two pigeons overnight about 2 hrs ago. i made a mistake by letting them out 1 hour before sunset. last time i saw them they were flying over a 2 story house about 5 houses away from mine. Tey've been flying and trapping for 4 days now. I'm pretty sure they are not farther than 5 blocks away from my house. the reason why they stayed out is because it was getting dark when i let them out+i let them out like a block away from my house (which i had done before and they came back just fine) if no predators get to them what are my chances of them coming back tomorrow?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Not to be mean, but why would you toss them a block away or toss them at ALL. after people told you those breeds are not for flying. They will probably return in the morning don't worry. If not walk around you will probably find the fantail walking around ( couldn't get to far ).


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

CarloSantoro said:


> Not to be mean, but why would you toss them a block away or toss them at ALL. after people told you those breeds are not for flying. They will probably return in the morning don't worry. If not walk around you will probably find the fantail walking around ( couldn't get to far ).


They're back, I won't be doing that anymore..lol


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

pidgeypidgey said:


> Very beautiful birds btw, may I know how you got them? Did you rescue them or bought them? I totally understand you worrying about them getting lost.


I got them at my local pet store.


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

pidgeypidgey said:


> I thought fantails can actually fly, not like a homer but generally like a feral they can fly around. Interesting.


I guess they can, but I do notice a difference between them when landing. It takes much more effort for the fantail to land. I don't know why they don't fly well..


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

fantails are bred to be a different body shape. they have very cumbersome tails for show. They are ground dwellers. Which puts her in danger of people, cars, dogs, and just about everything else in the world. 
Just because they can physically fly because they have wings, does not mean they should be flown. They don't stand a chance flying away from a hawk. Being white, she will attract their attention that much faster. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

GimpieLover said:


> fantails are bred to be a different body shape. they have very cumbersome tails for show. They are ground dwellers. Which puts her in danger of people, cars, dogs, and just about everything else in the world.
> Just because they can physically fly because they have wings, does not mean they should be flown. They don't stand a chance flying away from a hawk. Being white, she will attract their attention that much faster. It's just a matter of time.


i can see it happening, i will try my best not to let her out. thanx


----------

